# Undescended testicle



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the same issue with my 5 month old Oakley. upon evaluation with the breeder before i got him and the vet his right testicle was not descended. the evaluator didnt feel it, the vet did. He was first pick for me and first pick for show dog as well. as of now i am not sure its dropped, i will find out on mondays vet visit. either way i dont care if he can be shown or not as we wanted a family pet as well, although showing him would be fun as well. i dont see why he cant be used as a stud dog again? the vet told you that??


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes the vet's opinion was that once it has occurred the stud dog should not be used again. The dogs/puppies are advertised as show/champion dogs. If you have a dog with an undescended testicle it usually disqualifies you from showing or breeding from yours. I guess the vet feels that the owner of a stud dog should take responsibility and be open about the fact that this issue has arisen in connection with their stud dog. They have to declare hip/elbow scores etc. Perhaps he feels that they should be open and declare this is in their dog's history too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I neither breed nor show, but it is my understanding that a cryptorchid dog (or any animal) should not be bred since it is an inheritable trait.

"_Cryptorchidism is a known heritable trait. This condition is more common in some breeds, but seen in all breeds and is passed on from father to (male) offspring_."


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If you didn't use every dog that produced a cryptorchid or bitch that produced a cryptorchid, then you would greatly narrow the gene pool and select for worse inherited traits. Cryptorchidism is a sex determined autosomal recessive trait. In other words, it takes 2 (sire/dam) to produce a cryptorchid. Obviously, breeding a cryptorchid is a no no. In my scheme of life, it is not the worst trait a dog can have.... if you bought it as a pet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My Selka had an undescended testicle also, he had to have abdominal surgery when neutered at one year.
No one ever said anything about his sire (who was a multiple champion) not being a sire again and I am sure he was.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I can name quite a few GRCA OS that have produced cyrptorchids....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ok but my pup was 1 out of 5 males. so the sire shouldnt be a stud dog anylonger because he produced 1 puppy like this? as far as i know he will be a stud again and he will show again


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That's exactly it, oakleysmommy... the reality is that if you exclude those dogs that produce it, you will more than likely select for something else (potentially bad).

An example I use is the doberman pinscher... they have done very well in their show dogs to minimize hip dysplasia. IMO, however, they selected for cardiomyopathy. There are many nice pedigreed dobes that drop dead at 7/8 years. so we all have to be careful what we wish for....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Coppers-mom, it is a recessive trait inherited from both parents.


----------

